# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Bộ Ebook Khủng Cho Dân IT và Những Ai Đam Mê Tin Học

## tuyla123

Bộ Ebook Khủng Cho Dân IT và Những Ai Đam Mê Tin Học


Bộ Ebook về máy tính và Lập trình​


> ==> Cấu trúc dữ liệu và giải thuật
> ==> C program collection
> ==> Ebook C
> ==> C Plus
> ==> Bài giảng lập trình C
> ==> Tổng hợp tất cả bài tập ngôn ngữ C A->Z
> ==> Học Java qua mẫu chuyện vui craftman
> ==> Giáo trình Java căn bản
> ==> Giáo trình Java me
> ...


Bộ Ebook về Đồ họa Photoshop​
*Bộ giáo trình Photoshop toàn tập 20 Chương*




> ==> Chương 1
> ==> Chương 2
> ==> Chương 3
> ==> Chương 4
> ==> Chương 5
> ==> Chương 6
> ==> Chương 7
> ==> Chương 8
> ==> Chương 9
> ...


Các Sách Khác Về Photoshop​


> ==> Photoshop Basic
> ==> Photoshop toàn tập
> ==> Photoshop toàn tập
> ==> Giáo trình Photoshop tiếng việt
> ==> Bài tập Photoshop
> ==> Giáo trình bài giảng về đồ họa
> ==> Bài tập về CorelDraw


Bộ Ebook về Linux​


> ==> Correspondance Ubuntu Windows
> ==> Ebook Redhat Linux
> ==> Get Start With Linux
> ==> Biên dịch nhân Linux
> ==> Cài đặt Redhat Linux
> ==> Ebook về Ubuntu
> ==> Cài đặt Lamp cho Ubuntu
> ==> Các bài thực hành Linux
> ==> Cài đặt APP từ Source
> ...


Bộ Ebook về ứng dụng WEB​


> ==> 1001 cách làm web - blog - forum
> ==> Học Nhanh Dreamwave 9
> ==> Bluetooth Sercurity
> ==> Nhập môn HTML
> ==> Advanced PHP
> ==> Hướng dẫn cấu hình các tính năng cơ bản cho Router
> ==> Giáo trình Dreamwave 8
> ==> Internet toàn tập
> ==> Ebook hướng dẫn làm trang web nghe nhạc
> ...


Bộ Ebook về ứng dụng Microsoft Office​


> ==> Bài giảng về Main-Sub trong Access
> ==> Giáo trình Power point
> ==> 106 thuật ngữ trong Word
> ==> Giáo trình cơ sở dữ liệu
> ==> Học Word XP
> ==> Các hàm thông dụng trong Excel
> ==> Cơ sở dữ liệu toàn tập
> ==> Bài giảng về cơ sở dữ liệu
> ==> Bài giảng Query trong Access
> ==> Giáo trinh MS Access 2000


Bộ Ebook Về Crack And Hack​


> ==> Bảo mật và tối ưu bảo mật trong Linux
> ==> Bảo mật mạng - bí quyết và giải pháp
> ==> Hack administrator password trong WinXP
> ==> Giáo trình Database Admin
> ==> Hacker High School
> ==> Ebook hack credit card
> ==> 1000 bài hacking
> ==> Đồ án tấn công DDOS
> ==> Các bước hack Server

----------


## MinhPhuc123

đống ebook này học cả đời cũng ko hết nổi . Thank bác !

----------


## tranngoan

cam on ban da cung cap nhung link nay. rat hay . cam on nhieu

----------


## xvietsao

Xin bạn vui lòng sử dụng Nút "cám ơn" nếu cảm thấy bài hay nhé, lần này mình nhắc thôi lần sau mình sẽ "hành động" đấy. Thank

----------


## thambt029

định buôn đò khủng thập cẩm ở đây à. nhà tôi dung mạng theo dung lượng down thế nầy chắc ngẻo???

----------


## hongson1992

bộ ebook này hay đó, mình đã có rồi, lấy từ nguòn vn-zoom
các bạn khi down hãy nhấn nút thanks cho người post

----------


## hoanganh1

nhiu` thế này thì đọc bao giờ mới hết. kòn phải thực hành nữa. dú sao cũng thanks bác taptanhtinhoc nhìu. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## taitrochoifree11

> nhiu` thế này thì đọc bao giờ mới hết. kòn phải thực hành nữa. dú sao cũng thanks bác taptanhtinhoc nhìu. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


 Đọc những gì cần thiết chứ đâu phải xem hết mà phải xem từng từ...

----------


## phimbovn

giá có 1 link down hết chỗ ebook trên cho tiện [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]....

----------


## hautran200594

không biết học cái này bao giờ thì xong nhỉ

----------


## banhmysaigon

hay thanks bác, để down về rồi đọc từ từ

----------


## thangnguyenseo

cái này thì có liên quan gì đến đam mê tin học đâu bạn.

----------


## Diemasp1

Tha hồ mà học, thật là có ý nghĩa. Nếu có thêm thì cập nhật nhé bạn.
Thân.

----------


## paliauthentic

*khôn thật để trong ziddu.com mới ác chứ*

----------


## hungsanphuongdong

mình nghĩ ngôn ngữ lập trình hiện tại nên học Visual basic hoặc C#,C++ (dựa trên nền tảng pascal), cách này mình thấy hay lắm, mình cũng đang học VB nè, chỉ mới 1 ngày thôi mà đã hiểu và gần như nắm vững kiến thức căn bản của VB rồi đó. VB chạy đc dựa trên nền .NET(cũng có thể coi đây như là linh hồn của Microsoft để cạnh tranh với java,C# trên thế giới). Sau khi học đc VB thì hầu như cũng có thể nắm qua các ngôn ngữ khác mà ít bị đau đầu hơn(đây chỉ là đối với mình thôi nha!)...

----------

